# Sick goat: at a complete and total loss.



## oppida (May 15, 2013)

Here's the long story.

I lost one of our female Boer goats 4 weeks ago. She was fine one day and then I found her in six inches of water in the back of the pasture- I think she might have had a fever and went to the water and drowned. 

Next day, my pygmy female has diarrhea and is laying around, not like herself. I call the vet and we start with anti-biotics. She doesn't get better and develops severely cloudy eyes. Vet thinks it could be chylamidioisis. We treat with antibiotics for chlamidioisis- 2 rounds. And start a regimin of anti-bacterial ointment for her eyes and another ointment to clear up the edema in the eyes. 

She won't eat or drink, so I start giving her subq fluids every 2 hours with Vitamin B. I give her probiotics as well- 2 times a day.

She still refused to eat, so I tubed her with alfalfa, probiotics and corn syrup. Much to my joy, she started eating! At this point, she has been able to get up and move around a bit. Her eyes were clearing up.

Then the next day, she was absolutely unable to get up. This was last Saturday. She was on her side with her head arched back and I was sure she was "gone", but we got her up and she seemed ok. But from that point on, she won't move. She hasn't been able to move for the past 3 days. She will eat and drink though, but I've tried to pick her up and her legs just buckle. I'm hand feeding her 3 times a day (no tubing, just mushy alfalfa, yogurt and corn syrup mixture) and she'll actively munch on the pasture that I pick for her. She is alert and aware, responds to stimulation, saying her name, etc.

I just don't know what is going on. She will eat now, but won't get up. She seemed to get better, then all of a sudden she's down again. 

She is skin and bones from not eating for 3+ weeks. i was thinking she is just too weak to stand from not eating for so long? But when I try to get her up, her legs seem stiff, her heart races and she "yells" a bit. I don't see broken bones....

All these symptoms from start to finish just don't add up: Cloudy eyes, diarrhea, not eating then eating and now can't get up.

I'm $800 in the hole at this point. I know I should do a fecal test, but I just don't have much more money!!! It's so sad that it comes to that. 

Any ideas? 

How long till a malnourished goat can regain strength? If that is what is going on?

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Are you giving thimine? If not, she needs that. Her muscles are weak from being down. I would get her up. Even if it means making a sling with towels to get the blood circulating down there. Give her the thymine every 4-6 hours. Continue with the antibiotics and add a probiotic a few hours after you give the antibiotic. Make her move around.


----------



## oppida (May 15, 2013)

She's had thymine in subq fluids at least 3 times along with 3 shots of Vitamin B complex. 

I think I need to give it more, right?

I'll try the sling thing. I move her out of her shelter every day, try to get her to stand multiple times a day. But the sling is a good idea.

She is no longer on anti-biotics, and I've been giving her probiotics 2 times a day and then homemade yogurt in her alfalfa slurry mixture.

Thank you so much for you advice!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

may be give her nutria drench that is all i can add good luck


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

With the b complex...make sure you are giving 1 cc per 20 lbs for the thymine. Also, increase the frequency to every 4 hours round the clock.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

does she have a worm overload? Anemic?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Except for the cloudy eyes, the symptoms you are describing sound like either goat polio or listeriosis. I had one that was the same way, I just wasn't sure which illness she had. What is this goat eating? Pasture or hay? If hay, have you checked your hay for mold mushrooms? Unfortunately, I cannot help you with treatment - I did the massive doses of thiamine and penicillin, but my Gracie never recovered. I ended up having her put down because she was skin and bones and winter was coming on.


----------



## oppida (May 15, 2013)

pubgal83 said:


> does she have a worm overload? Anemic?


I just looked at her eyes. They have not been white before (I've been giving her antibiotic creams in her eyes, so have seem them quite a bit) but they look white at the top of the eyes (when opening them up to see underneath the eyelid) and light pink at the bottom.

So it might be anemia as well? Possibly from not eating for the past 3-4 weeks?

I wormed her on schedule, happened to be just when she was getting sick, not sure if that would kill off any existing worms?


----------



## oppida (May 15, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Except for the cloudy eyes, the symptoms you are describing sound like either goat polio or listeriosis. I had one that was the same way, I just wasn't sure which illness she had. What is this goat eating? Pasture or hay? If hay, have you checked your hay for mold mushrooms? Unfortunately, I cannot help you with treatment - I did the massive doses of thiamine and penicillin, but my Gracie never recovered. I ended up having her put down because she was skin and bones and winter was coming on.


The cloudy eyes are what threw the Vet and I for a loop. Unless there are multiple things going on with her?

She is on meadow grass hay during the winter. Our pasture just came in, so there is very rich meadow grass for her to eat, which she was also munching on before this all came on. No bloat though from the rich pasture. I've checked the hay very carefully, nothing I could see. There is lupine in our pasture (but not in the fenced off area where she is that I could see), thus it would be in the meadow grass hay, but it's dried so I thought the toxic effects would be minimized. And my other two goats are eating the same hay and no issues whatsoever.

Sigh. There are no easy answers!!!! 

I just don't know about putting her down. She shows signs of recovery and then I think I'll keep nursing her back to health, then she totally collapses and now I don't know again. I hate to see her so weak, but I also hate giving up on her.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Call your vet and tell him WE SAID she needs massive amounts of thiamine (more then she's getting in the b-complex)! And, an antibiotic, jic it's listeria. Thiamine is not expensive. Give this one last try...I'm so sorry you are going through this. Good luck. :grouphug:


----------



## oppida (May 15, 2013)

Di said:


> Call your vet and tell him WE SAID she needs massive amounts of thiamine (more then she's getting in the b-complex)! And, an antibiotic, jic it's listeria. Thiamine is not expensive. Give this one last try...I'm so sorry you are going through this. Good luck. :grouphug:


Yes, ma'am!!! 

I got her some thymine injectables today. And some iron, cobalt, copper supplementation in case she is anemic. Plus some more probiotics.

I worry about the anti-biotics, she's had 3 rounds already. Her infection is clearing up. But, I think the not eating and the anti-biotics took a toll on her rumen and her overall health.

I tired using a towel as a sling, but she was as limp as a washcloth. She seemed very upset and would just collapse after I put her down. And she seemed to arch her head back and to the left after I tried to get her up. Not sure what that means- makes me think of another goat I lost a while back that had some sort of nuerological infection that made her arch like that....But she can straighten it out.

She is eating quite a bit, so that is good.



Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with the Thiamine...I had a buck with polio...took days to get him back on his feet once I knew what was wrong. With Thiamine there are two strength..100 mg and 500 mg..if you get 100 mg then the dose is 1 cc per 25# if its the 500 mg the dose is 1 cc per 100 # Sub Q..do this every 4-6 hours....support therapy would be nutra drench and a b complex...get her up as recommended in a sling..her ruman will shut down with out the activity..also Dose her with C D Antitoxin every 6 hours sub Q until she is on her feet and eating on her own..Probios daily to keep her flora up...As long as she fights to live..you fight with her...if you want to read about my buck go to happybleatsdairygoats.weebly.com..click goat drama..a slide link will pop out with Dozers story...see if what he is going through matches what your gal is going through..best wishes


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If she is anemic them either worms, lice or internal bleeding is happening...for the worms and lice ivomec plus covers most bases,,,,1 cc per 40# sub Q 3 times 10 days apart then once again 30 days..Red Cell an Vit B 12 shots will help restore iron..it takes time...patients and nursing...
www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/anemiaingoats.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Treat for listeria and Polio at the same rime, both are similar, so it may be either one. I agree with Di, contact your vet and tell him what we are saying.
High doses of Thiamine and Penicillin is needed ASAP.

Also, Worms and Cocci, can also cause scouring and anemia. I do recommend a fecal

If the goat is anemic, will need a iron supplement

Theses links my help. Read Liz's helpful cures

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/polio-star-gazing-134042/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/help-sick-kid-138672/


----------



## oppida (May 15, 2013)

Can anyone tell me more about the sling? I put a towel under her, spread it out so it didn't choke her or choke her underbelly and liften her up. She just hung on it and would not put any weight on her legs whatsoever. Am I doing this right? How long should I do this? She does not like it one bit, so maybe I'm doing it all wrong.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

make sure it goes from just behind her front legs to in front of her back for full upport without pressure on her gut...lift her enough that her legs are ever so bend..so she might try to stand a bit on her own..or at least there is some resistance on her legs... exercise her legs ..she might not begin to use her legs for a while so you must use them for her...also if when she lays down...doe she prop herself up or lay flat?? if she lays flat..prop her body up with rolled towels or a blanket so she is in a sitting up postions.. this will help her rumen function...move her from one side to the other every so often...message her legs to stimulate blood flow..You are doing a great job with her ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, work her legs gently, massages.

Another thing that comes to mind is, the meningeal worm. http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/meningealworm.html


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is an example of a sling using a halter
http://joannerigutto.wordpress.com/2010/04/20/how-to-sling-a-goat/

other idea I read were..using a baby walker??? hummmm


----------



## oppida (May 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> make sure it goes from just behind her front legs to in front of her back for full upport without pressure on her gut...lift her enough that her legs are ever so bend..so she might try to stand a bit on her own..or at least there is some resistance on her legs... exercise her legs ..she might not begin to use her legs for a while so you must use them for her...also if when she lays down...doe she prop herself up or lay flat?? if she lays flat..prop her body up with rolled towels or a blanket so she is in a sitting up postions.. this will help her rumen function...move her from one side to the other every so often...message her legs to stimulate blood flow..You are doing a great job with her ...


Ok! I get it. I just went out there again and lifted her up in a towel and she has a tiny bit of resistance in her back legs, but her front, none what so ever. She is so limp 

When she lays down, rather collapses down, she can hold her head up, propping a tiny bit, but her front legs are so weak she looks like she is using her neck more than her front legs to hold herself up...if that makes any sense. I'll try a blanket under her chest to see if that helps.

I "cycled" her legs a bit and I'll keep doing that- I've been tending to her for 3 weeks about every 2 hours, so I'll just add this in my routine 

Thank you so much!


----------



## oppida (May 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> here is an example of a sling using a halter
> http://joannerigutto.wordpress.com/2010/04/20/how-to-sling-a-goat/
> 
> other idea I read were..using a baby walker??? hummmm


Thank you! I think she is way too weak for this. She would just collapse and be hanging there. I'll try the towel trick though! And maybe this will come in handy if she gets stronger.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I can tell you this..she is one lucky girl....you are doing wonderful with her..keep us updated on how she does..


----------



## oppida (May 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I can tell you this..she is one lucky girl....you are doing wonderful with her..keep us updated on how she does..


Awww thanks!!! I lost two other goats in the past year and I've been feeling like I'm just a failure at goat raising. I gotta just pull myself up from my bootstraps and keep on trying  I am so determined to nurse this sweet girl back to health! Your encouragement and advice means a lot to me.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh I understand..sometimes even in our best efforts we loose some...no matter how many years experience we have...we have all dealt with losses ..and yes..we pull ourself up by our boots straps and carry one...


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Remember too, it's kind of like when your arm or leg "falls asleep." When circulation is compromised it takes a while to loose that pins and needles sensation. I would get her up several times a day if possible for 10-15 min a time. She has also lost muscle tone so she will be week. You are doing great! It just takes time.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

oppida said:


> Ok! I get it. I just went out there again and lifted her up in a towel and she has a tiny bit of resistance in her back legs, but her front, none what so ever. She is so limp
> 
> When she lays down, rather collapses down, she can hold her head up, propping a tiny bit, but her front legs are so weak she looks like she is using her neck more than her front legs to hold herself up...if that makes any sense. I'll try a blanket under her chest to see if that helps.
> 
> ...


She is very lucky to have you....for however long it is....:hug: you must be exhausted! My thoughts are with you!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Try giving her an anti inflammatory. I had a doe with what sounds like exactly what yours is doing. 
But an anti inflammatory, the antibiotics, and keep feeding her. Turn her often and make her stand. Pump her legs back and forth, up and sown several times a day.
Worming her would be good too.


----------



## oppida (May 15, 2013)

Tonight, she seems worse off.  Now she can't lift her head and it's off to the side. Not arched uncontrollably (I had a goat die with that behavior) but as if she can't hold it up at all.

Another question for ya'll:

I have 5 3cc Vitamin B injections that my vet told me to administer _once per day_. I'm also giving her Iron, Cobalt and Copper. Along with Nutri-Drench. Probiotics in her "smoothie" which I feed to her by syringe.

From what everyone is saying that's not enough Vit. B injections. I gave her another shot tonight anyway (used 2 so far today).

She weighs maybe 20 pounds now (she's a Pygmy and lost a ton of weight)

What exact dosage and how often would you recommend? I know Vit. B is water soluable, but I don't want to make things worse because I don't know what I'm doing!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

wish I could help more  So sorry you are going through this! What does the vet think it is?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im thinking Thiamine is what is needed...B complex has soe thiamine in it but not enough...Does she have a temp? 
5-10 cc for fortified B complex is the recommended dose...so 3 is a bit low but given daily should be fine...you said you are giving B 12 (colbalt) how much B 12? and copper? how are you giving copper and how much??


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

B complex doesn't have enough Thiamine in it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im not sure if this is what she is dealing with but lupin can be quite toxic

http://www.ars.usda.gov/Services/docs.htm?docid=9950

This is a link explaining toxicity of lupine..it is still toxic as hay and scroll down to read signs of toxicity "loss of muscular control"

it might not hurt to get some activated charcoal in her just in case..it says no none treatment...but I say Activated Charcoal and CD antitoxin couldn't hurt


----------



## oppida (May 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Im thinking Thiamine is what is needed...B complex has soe thiamine in it but not enough...Does she have a temp?
> 5-10 cc for fortified B complex is the recommended dose...so 3 is a bit low but given daily should be fine...you said you are giving B 12 (colbalt) how much B 12? and copper? how are you giving copper and how much??


Ok. I'll ask the vet for straight Thiamine.

No temp, hasn't had one in weeks.

I have an Iron Liquid Supplement- 220mg/oz Iron, 7.4 mg/oz Copper and 2.8mg/oz Co. I think it was a horse or bovine supplement our vet used ina very conservative dosage for goats...

Plus Nutri- Drench. Is that too much?

Out where I am there are not many goats- tons of cattle and horses- so the vet is not well versed in goat issues....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm more concerned about the copper..I know over doing copper leads to copper toxicity...I just dont think I would give my goat daily copper...I cant see how it will help her situation either..I could be wrong..maybe some one will chime in and set me straight lol...we do copper bolus and only give 1 gram per 22# of weight and only a few times a year...B vitmans are water soluble so I dont worry about them..she will pee out what she does not need..
nutra drench is a good support vitamin.


----------



## oppida (May 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Im not sure if this is what she is dealing with but lupin can be quite toxic
> 
> http://www.ars.usda.gov/Services/docs.htm?docid=9950
> 
> ...


We FOR sure have lupine. I did a scan of the penned area they are in and didn't see any, but that doesn't mean she didn't eat it. We also hay our pasture, which has lupine in it, so it's probably in the hay...

The weird thing is the cloudy eyes. Those were there from the beginning and don't play into lupine toxicity? She had severely cloudy eyes still haven't fully cleared up. It could be multiple things we are dealing with?

My other two goats ate the same hay and pasture and are totally fine. 

I was pretty convinced it was chlamydiosis, since it's transmitted by wild birds which we also have TONS of- they fly into our chicken coop, crap everywhere and the goats try to get into the chicken feed from a little opening in the coop and end up licking the floor- bird poo and all... explains the eyes I think...but not necessarily the early onset of diarrhea. I just don't know!!!!

I'm assuming that whatever infection she had was taken care of by anti-biotics- she hasn't had a fever and her eyes are slowly clearing up. But the after-effects- from not eating, not drinking and god knows what else, is maybe what is killing her now. ???

I'm so hesitant to get more goats till I figure this out!!!


----------



## oppida (May 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I'm more concerned about the copper..I know over doing copper leads to copper toxicity...I just dont think I would give my goat daily copper...I cant see how it will help her situation either..I could be wrong..maybe some one will chime in and set me straight lol...we do copper bolus and only give 1 gram per 22# of weight and only a few times a year...B vitmans are water soluble so I dont worry about them..she will pee out what she does not need..
> nutra drench is a good support vitamin.


I think the only reason she's getting copper, is that the only solution the vet had was iron with copper and cobalt. She researched safe dosages for goats and was very conservative. But still, maybe I should just stick with nutri-drench and skip the iron? She does look anemic due to her under eye lids being very very pale.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Red cell offers iron with out the copper....but I hate to say stop giving it, perhaps discuss it with your vet...its wonderful your vet is willing to do some research...As for her cloudy eyes..could be due to her weakened state she got pink eye...might have nothing to do with whats going on other wise..just a side effect of being weak..its hard to say why one goat will be ill or get toxicity from a toxic plant and other dont...Goats are very complicated....but from the article they say there is no treatment..just time and prayer I guess..if this is even from the lupine...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here are two good article on both chlamydia and pink eye..caused by the same virus...pink eye can be brought on by stress as wel as other factors...

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/chlamydia.html
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/pinkeyeingoats.html


----------



## oppida (May 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Red cell offers iron with out the copper....but I hate to say stop giving it, perhaps discuss it with your vet...its wonderful your vet is willing to do some research...As for her cloudy eyes..could be due to her weakened state she got pink eye...might have nothing to do with whats going on other wise..just a side effect of being weak..its hard to say why one goat will be ill or get toxicity from a toxic plant and other dont...Goats are very complicated....but from the article they say there is no treatment..just time and prayer I guess..if this is even from the lupine...





happybleats said:


> here are two good article on both chlamydia and pink eye..caused by the same virus...pink eye can be brought on by stress as wel as other factors...
> 
> http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/chlamydia.html
> http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/pinkeyeingoats.html


I thought that too, that we are dealing with multiple things here. It could very well be lupine and pink eye and diarrhea brought on by new pasture. I lost another goat right before Rosie got sick. I found her in 6 inches of water- presumably drowned. I think she had a fever, went to the water and maybe got stuck, fell in? I wish I had found out about an autopsy for her, so we'd have a clue about what Rosie is dealing with and if it was related....

It's all so confusing and complex. I'm grateful I have 2 goats left standing. I think I'll stick to raising turkeys, chickens and my children for a while.

I feel like we're running a death ranch here. 

Thank you SO SO SO much for all your help and wisdom. It really means more to me than you know. :heart:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I know its hard...when a goat is sick and you know whats wrong you deal with it and move on..but when the unknown hits its nerve wracking...I would treat each thing as a different problem...you took care of the pink eye..she now has a dry bum correct? so now whats left is this weakness....do I remember correctly she is eating and drinking well..? .I would give straight thiamine...but also treat for Listeriosis..here is a quote from tennessee meat goats..here is my thinking from re reading this whole post...If she has Listerioses then when she was on antibiotics it was improving some...then she was done and now worse..???from this article it said you must keep up with the penicillin until full recover or relaps could happen..read this and see how many symptoms she had or has and lets go from there...hopefully we can figure this out



> *Listeriosis is brought on by feeding silage, suddenly changing type and kind of feed (grain or hay), parasitism, dramatic weather changes, and advanced stages of pregnancy. The encephalitic form is most common, causing inflammation of the nerves in the goat's brain stem. Symptoms include some or all of the following: depression, decreased appetite, fever, leaning or stumbling or moving in one direction only, head pulled to flank with rigid neck (similar to symptoms of tetanus), facial paralysis on one side, blindness, slack jaw, and drooling. Diarrhea is present only in the strain of Listeriosis which causes abortions and pregnancy toxemia. Listeriosis can be mistaken for rabies. Immediate treatment is critical. There is no time to waste with Listeriosis. Recovery is more difficult and time-consuming than Goat Polio. A goat can go blind and completely recover its eyesight and overall health if proper treatment is provided; such treatment can take days or even weeks, depending upon the severity of the illness and how quickly treatment was begun.
> 
> Treatment involves administration of high doses of procaine penicillin (300,000 International Unit strength) every six hours on a 24-hour cycle up to and through 24 hours after the last symptom has disappeared to avoid relapse. Higher-than-normal dosage of procaine penicillin is needed to cross the blood brain barrier to put sufficient amounts of the antibiotic into the tissue of the goat's central nervous system. A chart of dosage by bodyweight accompanies this article. Very Important: Continue all treatment until 24 hours *after* the last symptom has disappeared to avoid a relapse. Give the procaine pencillin SQ over the ribs with an 18 gauge needle so the goat doesn't become a pin cushion of holes from repeated injections during this intensive treatment. This author also uses Vitamin B 1 (Thiamine) along with the penicillin treatment. Thiamine is an appropriate addition to treatment of any sick goat. Dosage is outlined above in the Goat Polio section of this article. Dexamethasone ( cortico-steroid) injections can be used to reduce brain stem swelling. Dexamethasone will induce labor in pregnant does, but the doe is likely to abort anyhow as a result of this infection, so producers might be wise to abort the pregnancy if they wish to save the sick doe. Dexamethasone dosage is 5 to 6 cc per 100 pounds bodyweight given IM in decreasing amounts daily. Example: Goat is 100 pounds liveweight. Dosage is 6 cc into the muscle on Day One, 5 cc on Day Two, 4 cc on Day Three, 3 cc on Day Four, 2 cc on Day Five, one cc on Day Six, nothing on Day Seven. If the goat is over 100 pounds, drop dosages daily in increments of two or three cc's. Example: Dose a 200 pound goat at 12 cc on Day One, 10 cc on Day Two, 8 cc on Day Three, 6 cc on Day Four, 4 cc on Day Five, 2 cc on Day Six, nothing on Day Seven. Dexamethasone should be tapered off rather than quit abruptly. This writer would be reluctant to use Dexamethasone on young kids six months of age or less except under the direction of my veterinarian.*


----------



## oppida (May 15, 2013)

Thank you all so much. I've decided to put her down.  She can't move her head, her eyes are very pale, she hasn't moved in 6 days and has been very sick for a month now.

I want to keep trying anything and everything, but I've come to understand that at this point I'm doing all this for me in a way. _I_ want her to get better, but _she_ is suffering immensely. Every shot, everytime I tube her, every time I get her up, I can feel her suffering. It's no longer about me, it's about her. And I just think she's suffered long enough and I must do what is in her best interest. Not mine.

My heart is broken. But I think it's the right, not easy, but right, thing to do.

Thanks again for everything. I still have 2 goats and maybe in the future we'll get more. I think we'll start anew and build a new shelter and fence in a new area than the one they are in. Start fresh and maybe we can prevent whatever is going on on our ranch.

Thanks again. RIP Rosie


----------



## SCRMG (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry, I know that's never an easy call to make.  It sounds like she had a great home with you, and you definetly went above and beyond for her. She's lucky to have had such a great person fighting with her in her last days.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So sorry.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I am so sorry! I know how you feel, as I nursed a doe in March for days and tried everything, read everything, tried two vets, and still lost her. I am still wondering what I could have done different. We love our goats and try to do the best we can, but I think your head made the right decision to not see her suffer anymore, though your heart is hurt .


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry  You did your best for Rosie.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry. That call is never an easy one. ...you gave her every chance..and the best care....hugs


----------

